# MRI whole body



## josefina_83 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have heard from webinars that an MRI whole body is to be billed as 76498. My work is wanting to bill all eight exams separate because insurances will not pay the 76498. Is this okay? Thanks for your help!


----------



## LDiMarzo@montefiore.org (Mar 17, 2015)

*Coding Mgr.*

Can we bill for separate body parts for a MRI whole body or do we have to use the unlisted procedure code.


----------

